# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Βοηθών Εγκατάστασης

## papashark

Όποτε θέλω να γυρίσω την κεραία μου να κοιτάει αλλού, φωνάζω τον drf, και τον κερνάω καφέ στην ταράτσα ! 

Για κάποιους είναι εξαίρετα βαρετό να στήσουν ιστό (κρίνοντας από εμένα) και κάποιοι δεν έχουν ξαναπιάσει black & Decker στα χέρια τους (μπορεί να ρωτάνε αν είναι plug & play). 

Αν μελετήσουμε τον ρυθμό εγκαταστάσεις νέων κεραιών και τον χρόνο που τρώει κάποιος από την ημέρα που αγοράζει την κεραία μέχρι να την στήσει θα δούμε ότι κάπου δεν πάμε καλά. 

Συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η καλύτερη βοήθεια είναι η παρέα, άσε που εγκατάσταση με ένα άντε 2 άτομα δεν γίνετε, όσο πιο πολύ τόσο πιο καλά ! 

Άσε που υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν έχει black & decker, που δεν ξέρει να ψωνίσει τα σωστά ούπα (Δαμιανέ ακούς ?  ::  ), τα σωστά τρυπάνια, και τέλος πάντων άμα δεν το κάνεις μια δύο φορές, μέχρι να ανέβεις στην ταράτσα και να αρχίσεις το βλέπεις βουνό..... 

Ακόμα και εδώ ισχύουν τα περί μετάδοσης γνώσεις, κουλτούρας και παιδείας, καθώς και η σύσφιξη γνώσεων μεταξύ γειτόνων.
 ::

----------


## kostas

Πάνο, πιστεύω ότι η βρώμικη δουλειά πρέπει να γίνεται με συνεργασία "κοντινών" κόμβων. 
Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται ένα πραγματικό μοίρασμα της Αθήνας σε υπο-περιοχές αν μπορώ να το εκφράσω καλά. Δηλαδή η πραγματική ζωή δείχνει ότι λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου των περισσοτέρων, θα τρέξεις στην ταράτσα του άμεσου-κοντινού συναδέλφου, με το οποίον φυσικά ελπίζεις ότι θα αρχίσεις μια συνεργασία χωρίς γκρίνιες, περιέργειες και μαλακίες, που μπορεί να επεκταθεί σε φιλία. (γι αυτό θα επεκταθώ αργότερα σε κάποιον άλλον χώρο)

----------


## CoaLa

Εγω την βρισκω την διαδικασια ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστη παντως.Εγω μολις πηρα τον ιστο και την κεραια αντεξα μονο μερικες ωρες μεχρι να την βαλω  ::   ::   ::  Ο χρονος ειναι οντως λιγος, λογο δουλειας και διαβασματος κυριως μα δεν με χαλαει να δουλευω κατω απ' το φως των αστρων...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

To Σάββατο θα γίνει μια εγκαταστασει σε σημείο "στρατηγικού ενδιαφέροντος", όσοι θα θέλανε να βοηθήσουν, ή απλά να έρθουν να δουν πως θα γίνει, στήλτε pm σε εμένα ή στον DTI (μπορούμε να πάμε μέχρι και 6-7 συνολικά άτομα)

----------


## dti

Να ενημερώσω οτι η εγκατάσταση θα ξεκινήσει από την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα και ελπίζουμε να ολοκληρωθεί την ίδια μέρα. 
Το Σάββατο θα κάνουμε δοκιμές με τους κόμβους που πιθανόν να διασυνδεθούν.
Με την ευκαιρία αυτή να πω οτι έχω καταχωρήσει στη nodedb το σημείο με nickname world και είναι ο υπ΄αριθμ. 1004 κόμβος.
Απέχει από:

Middle_East_West (#58 ::  1,6 χλμ. 153 μοίρες
gbakalas (#453) 1,6 χλμ. 74 μοίρες
alter ego (#187) 2,5 χλμ. 216 μοίρες
psalidas (#180) 2,6 χλμ. 222 μοίρες
js (#173) 3 χλμ. 130 μοίρες
shock (#487) 3,2 χλμ. 294 μοίρες
Macrx (#83 ::  3,7 χλμ. 275 μοίρες

Σε χθεσινό scan πιάσαμε τον js και τον macrx χρησιμοποιώντας μία senao και μία 9άρα flat panel χωρίς να την ανεβάσουμε στον πολύ ψηλό ιστό που είναι διαθέσιμος.
Καθώς το σημείο είναι ιδανικό για να διασυνδεθούν με εύκολο τρόπο και νόμιμο όριο εκπομπής η δυτική πλευρά του λεκανοπεδίου με την κεντρική και ανατολική πλευρά, νομίζω οτι όλοι οι προαναφερθέντες καλό θα ήταν να συμμετέχουν από την ταράτσα τους στις δοκιμές του Σαββάτου, ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα κάποια κεραία τους προς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.
Για τα υπόλοιπα settings θα ενημερωθείτε εγκαίρως.

----------


## rentis_city

> To Σάββατο θα γίνει μια εγκαταστασει σε σημείο "στρατηγικού ενδιαφέροντος", όσοι θα θέλανε να βοηθήσουν, ή απλά να έρθουν να δουν πως θα γίνει, στήλτε pm σε εμένα ή στον DTI (μπορούμε να πάμε μέχρι και 6-7 συνολικά άτομα)


Μήπως να κόβαμε και εισιτήρια, να ενισχύσουμε λίγο το ταμείο?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

